# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  [ gấp gấp gấp ]mạch định thời gian chụp dùng ic4541 (máy xquang)

## chang.lalala

[ATTACH=CONFIG]24352[/

Bạn nào giúp mình với. Mình dang chuẩn bị thi tốt nghiệp, vào đề máy định chụp thwofi gian này, bây giwof làm xong rồi nhưng khi cắm nguồn vào thì chỉ có 1 led sáng, còn đèn báo kết thúc chụp k sáng. Đo đồng hồ thì cũng k có chỗ nào bị chập  :Frown: ( thay đổi biến trở rồi nhưng cũng k nhúc nhích  :Frown: (

Rất rất cần sự rtowj giúp ạ  :Frown: 

Mình cám ơnn

----------


## CKD

Ngoài câu hỏi ra thì bạn có trình bày thêm bạn đã làm gì với dự án này?
Có 2 cái hình, mà mờ câm. Diễn đạt thì... quả thật là không rỏ bạn đang hỏi gì để trả lời, và cũng không có cơ sở để tìm câu trả lời.

----------


## thucncvt

Đọc mãi mới hiểu ,chắc đây là bộ chỉnh thời gian trễ để bấm máy chụp X quang.dùng ic 4541
- Bạn ít nhất có cái sơ đồ nguyen ly thì các cao thủ sẽ gỡ rồi cho chứ ,

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

E gởi bác một số mạch nguyên lí của ic này
https://www.google.com.vn/search?q=c...EXAr8Q_AUIBigB
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

